# Received into Membership



## ww (May 31, 2009)

I'm very pleased to announce that my wife and I were received into communicant membership by Rio Rancho OPC this morning by way of transfer from Crossroads Fellowship PCA in Albuquerque. We look forward to partnering with our brothers and sisters in Christ to reach Rio Rancho and the surrounding areas with the Gospel of Jesus Christ.

I also appreciate the fraternal relationship between the PCA and the OPC as the Pastor of Crossroads gave he and the Elders blessing for the transfer and our vows from Crossroads were sufficient for membership at Rio Rancho OPC. This was the first time I experienced a transfer of Membership and am pleased with the overall process. To God Be the Glory!


----------



## ReformedChapin (May 31, 2009)

congrats


----------



## PresbyDane (May 31, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Ivan (May 31, 2009)

To God Be the Glory! Serve Him well.


----------



## ww (May 31, 2009)

Ivan said:


> To God Be the Glory! Serve Him well.



Thanks Ivan. Already been asked to coordinate Youth Activities with my wife and fill in teaching SS in the future as well so looking foward to it.


----------



## Scott1 (May 31, 2009)

I know the OPC is very close to the PCA and has fraternal relations as well.

When you transfer into the OPC, were you required to take a church membership class or training of some sort?

Didn't you have to take their membership vows?


----------



## Berean (May 31, 2009)

Praise God!


----------



## OPC'n (May 31, 2009)

That is wonderful news!


----------



## ww (May 31, 2009)

Scott1 said:


> I know the OPC is very close to the PCA and has fraternal relations as well.
> 
> When you transfer into the OPC, were you required to take a church membership class or training of some sort?
> 
> Didn't you have to take their membership vows?



No and No!

We were interviewed by the Elders in our Home a week ago or so and it was announced in the bulletin and before the congregation this morning. Our Vows in our PCA church are sufficient for membership and no class was required. A Letter of Transfer will be sent to my former church and they will remove me from their membership roll.


----------



## Scott1 (May 31, 2009)

> Orthodox Presbyterian Church
> Book of Church Order
> 
> Chapter V. 5.
> ...





> Presbyterian Church in America
> Book of Church Order
> 
> 57-5
> ...



Looks like the vows are very similar, but not exactly the same.

The PCA requires

1) examination for credible profession of faith (and public declaration of that faith)
2) vow to walk obediently
3) vow to support the church
4) vow to submit to the government and discipline of the church
5) vow to peaceably learn the church's doctrine

It looks like the OPC requires all but not explicitly require to support the church.

I wasn't aware vows were not required for PCA to OPC transfer and am wondering about the reverse situation as well.


----------



## ww (May 31, 2009)

Scott1 said:


> > Orthodox Presbyterian Church
> > Book of Church Order
> >
> > Chapter V. 5.
> ...



The Elders made sure we were aware that supporting the church financially is expected of Members and I would think 4 could generally cover that aspect as well. I think the reverse might not be the same if I remember a statement my Pastor made but can't be entirely sure.


----------

